# Elgin twinn bar on detroit CL



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 26, 2011)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/2462742450.html


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 26, 2011)

Geesh, with all of the twinbar threads lately, one may believe these are actually common.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 26, 2011)

Id love to have it but I doubt he would ship it to MN


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 26, 2011)

found out he`s asking 600


----------



## jpromo (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh boy, thanks. Saved me from calling on it  That's probably a fair price though, eh?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 27, 2011)

I think thats a really good price. Especially with the head shroud intact. The bottom bracket shroud is missing but everything else looks good to me.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 27, 2011)

Call him in a couple weeks and he might soften up some ;D


----------



## broken_spokes (Jun 28, 2011)

I made a deal with the owner yesterday on the bike and is now sold.. Just waiting on shipping cost i cannot wait to get it home


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's a good buy! Big bike so hopefully shipping doesn't kill, but it's the project you've been looking for. Start a build thread on it and please keep us updated. Those Twin Bars are great. Several of us here with the bikes and have done a lot of homework on them so don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## then8j (Jun 28, 2011)

Please take off the sissy basket!!!! 

I agree start a thread and keep us full of pictures......


----------



## broken_spokes (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes the sissy basket is not comming with the bike. Lets make it a mans bike... I also started to part out my 1930`s ladies elgin so if you need parts let me know? thanks


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 30, 2011)

Whacha got for parts?


----------

